# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  A-Star (A*) Path Finding Visual Test

## Lord_Rat

The purpose of this was to create a working A-Star path finding program that I could play with to be sure I have the algorithm right.

I have it working, so now I share. =)

When you point at a square, it tests to see if there's a valid path to the end. If there is, it highlights the path and lets you click to square to add a wall. (Click a wall to remove it).

If there's no valid path, it won't let you add a wall.

Play with the variables in the global section of Form1.cs for additional options (square size, show labels, grid size)

This project was created in VS2008 but it has no VS-specific code nor version-specific code. If you are using a different IDE, just add the CS files to your own project and you should be good to go.

Finally, the purpose I needed it for, only left right up and down were valid so I don't check diagonals. You can easily add them though.

Just modify this line:
			int[] IdentityOffsetList = new int[] {-1, +1, -GridSize, GridSize}; //One square left, right, up, down

----------


## CreativeDreamer

Now, if I enter a maze I'll never get lost. Great stuff.

----------

